# Bottle Returns



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2006)

How does everybody handle getting their bottles back in good shape to refill. I love to make wine and do enjoy some, but like Waldo and others, I give quite a bit away. I ask for the empties back. The problem I have is that I give friends and family wine and they enjoy it immensely-but..... I usually have to make a trip to their place to pick up the empties. To make matters worse- they are usually not rinsed and sometimes even full of bugs. I don't want to insult anyone, but would it be so hard to just rinse it a time or two and bring it back for a refill. They have no problem coming over to ask for more, but seldom bring the bottle back.


How about a line on the label.




Please Clean and Return for a Refill






Give me your ideas please. I cant afford to keep buying bottles- or scrounching the landfill and scrubbing bottles.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2006)

People I GIVE wine to as a gift, I don't expect the bottle back. I do ask for them back but rarely get them back.People that ASK for wine, I ask for 3-5 empties in return for a bottle of wine. Other than that, I am about in the same boat as you. 


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 11, 2006)

My brother in law really enjoys our winemaking so I leave an empty case there and he calls me when it's full..I pick up the full case of empty bottles and leave an empty....Also leave an empty case at 99 steakhouse and pick up 1 every 2 weeks they don't mind putting the empties in there for me...


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 11, 2006)

So, far most of my friends have returned the bottles in a clean state. The thought of getting empty bottles as bmorosco does sounds like the way to go. 
As far as so called friends requesting the bottles back and then having to go get them yourself and then to find them dirty would probably discourage me in giving them a free bottle of the home brew. I think I would be very stern about the return of the clean bottle or there wouldn't be any available for them the next time.


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 11, 2006)

If you have friends/family who are willing to save bottles for you, just ask them to swich some water in there a couple of times before setting the bottle aside. After all, what if you put the "Please clean and return" line on your labels, and they don't see it (or don't really think about the "clean" part)? All you end up with is being frustrated even more. So just ask them to rinse them with water, and explain that it makes your job easier by not leaving a crusty goo inside.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2006)

bmorosco said:


> My brother in law really enjoys our winemaking so I leave an empty case there and he calls me when it's full..I pick up the full case of empty bottles and leave an empty....Also leave an empty case at 99 steakhouse and pick up 1 every 2 weeks they don't mind putting the empties in there for me...




I misread this the first time and thought"now that's the kind of brother in law to have"- leave him a box of empties and he fills them up. That would cut down on having to make so much






I can't complain about one brother-in-law. He makes wine also. We trade bottles full now and again and get to sample more varieties that way. When he needs supplies he doesn't have- he calls. When I'm out of something in a pinch-I call him. Actually, the neighbors here us calling sometimes, he lives 2 houses over from me.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm with Smurfe,

I give my wine away. If I get the bottle back I'm OK with that. I'm OK if I don't. If they come back dirty (and with some of the darker ones, it's really difficult to tell, especially for someone who doesn't make wine and isn't even thinking about cleanliness, I just pitch them. I usually get about half the bottles back and pitch about half of the ones I do get back.

Now that I do the plastic wraps, I pitch any bottles with too large a neck, anything not easily cleaned and anything with chips in the glass, even if it is pretty sound other wise. I also pitch any bottles where the label is being a pig to get off. I hate difficult labels.

I tend to want to keep clear bottles more than dark ones so that I can see what I'm doing when I bottle. So, every now and the I'll buy a dozen or two clear ones from George. It adds to the expense but decreases the frustration. I'm in the wine making game for fun and the satisfaction of making something good. I don't need more stress, so I choose to let it go.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont bother to ask for them back, if I get them back its a plus but I
can get as many as I want at the dump so I pretty much dont worry about
it. A few bottles of wine goes a long way with the guys at the dump if
you know what I mean!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2006)

I use recycled bottles from a friends supper club near where we use to live...Another friend lives near the place and gathers them and saves them for me...When he has a car load, or pickup load we go down and pick them up...they are dried on and oftan have set out in the weather, so the boxes are in ratty shape...I am just happy to get them.
As for the ones I give to friends...if they live nearby I put a label on...NO DEPOSIT-PLEASE RETURN...I usually get those back...I suppose yu could put..NO DEPOSIT-PLEASE RINSE AND RETURN..I am just happy to get them back...
They all get a long soaking, jet rinsed, soaked in One Step rinsed and stored up side down....When I am ready to bottle they get jet washed, soaked in One Step, jet rinsed and Sulfited...
I am just happy to have a supplier and the friends that save them get wine as a THANK YOU!!!


----------



## scotty (Dec 11, 2006)

i gave away about 40 bottles last month and i just tonight got one back. My brother.


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 11, 2006)

The bad bottles,just refill them bugs and all and send it back to that person. Problem solved.


----------

